# Atwood 8525-IV Heater Furnace



## flybaby46 (Nov 19, 2009)

We are trying to get the furnace to come on in our toy hauler. We've followed the instruction manual to the letter, but nothing happens. When looking at the manual, the on/off switch isn't the same as on the unit. Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## LEN (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: Atwood 8525-IV Heater Furnace

Welcome,
  Are you plugged in or just running off the battery, if just battery is it fully charged do you have propane and is it on(I know dumb question but!!). Turn on the Thermostat at least 10 degrees about ambient temperature in a couple minute the fan should come on then in a minute or so the gas shoild come on and ignite. The furnace should do this three times then go into lockout if it does not stay lit. If it does not light you may have to go through this several times before it will light as you must purge the gas lines(get the gas into the lines). You must turn the thermostat off and then back on to reset out of lockout. If the fan does not come on check for 12 volt to the furnace. You can aid the purge by turning on the stove and/or the water heater(make sure the water heater has water in it.

LEN


----------



## flybaby46 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Atwood 8525-IV Heater Furnace

We are plugged in. Tried everything you suggested. Thanks so much for your reply. Heater never even tried to come on. My husband and I have had this RV for a year and a half and have never used the heater. Since we're in Texas, we only use it in warm weather. AC works great. Never thought about the heater not working        The water heater works fine, so I guess the gas line purged OK. We've got a schematic for the heater, but it doesn't look like the unit itself. It doesn't have an on/off switch. It has an Off/reset toggle switch. 
We're all out of ideas about now. I really appreciate your taking the time to answer my question.
Nancy


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: Atwood 8525-IV Heater Furnace

does u'r fan come on ???? i know u said it does not come on ,, but if the fan is running ,, then u kay have a sail switch stuck ,, and btw ,, as for mentioned ,, ck all the fuses in u'r coverter box area ,, u may have one that is blown ,, never know    
And sorry ,,, wlecome to the forums ,, hope u stick around ,,    :approve:  :approve:


----------

